# Uss massachusetts



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone kayak out to this spot? Looking to do a trip down in June. And I have bought top spot fishing map. And just trying to get a game plan. It will be like a 5 day trip with two days travel time out of those five days. I have a Hobie Pro Angler 14 so not sure how far is to far. I know weather is a BIG factor. I have been in the gulf with a Eagle Talon 12 witch the water out in the gulf had handed my ass to me. Caught fish but worn me out. We did well when we were out. I was going to try to hit up wrecks and reefs that show up on the map. See what you locals think. Thanks


----------



## dakotasport92 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yeah awesome spot but weather is critical right there. Especially if the pass is you way in. It ate my lunch once too.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and stay out and away from the pass, especially during snapper season.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

kayak in the pass? ever read darwin?


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would not be going through the pass but across it about about a mile in a half or two out side of it. I down loaded a picture from where I would be launching my kayak from. I have heard how dangerous it is to go through the pass. Few years ago right before I came down to fish a guy and his dog where lost in the pass on a kayak.


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

I would paddle south then south/west then go right west to get to it. Then hit up the buoy stations out there as long while going to or going back. I do understand snapper season is in that month so not sure if I do have a set big enough to take on speeding boats. It depends how flat the water is i guess.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'd be a lot safer running offshore a few miles and fishing. The Mass gets loaded with big charter boats catching bait. You would be a fool to be there trying to fish with 4-5 40-60' boats trying to maneuver around a 12' piece of plastic


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Hit 3 Barges before crossing the pass in a yak.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

good chance you will die ... june,,hundreds if not thousands of boats will be in and out the Pass ..


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

2 words...Navarre Beach


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

If you launching at pickens go s/ssw of the first or second parking lot there is a bunch of public stuff a mile or two south of there. I %100 would not try to go anywhere near the pass at all. Idk whats listed on that map you got but to get you headed in the right direction look up navarre peir rubble and three barges. The peir rubble is a little closer so i would head there first there should be a few different piles. After you try there head towards 3 barges if you want but keep an eye on you bottom machine there is stuff scattered everywhere around there.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

The pink dots are pilings or artificial reefs. Is this what you are talking about? 
And thanks to all for the info and help.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Going across the pass is the same thing as going threw the pass.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Please don't try that. Waves + boat wakes + + tides + a-holes will make it really hazardous. I hate going out in a 30 footer some days.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

The 5 dots is the navarre peir ruble. There is supposed to be 5 diff piles i found the one to the east to be the most productive. And i think the other one is 3 barges not %100 sure though

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Buck306 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks jmunoz


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Made our first trip from Navarre up there ... IT'S dangerous around the wreck. Be careful...Navarre's new 1x2 mile reef will be done in mid 2018 and after it settles down should be pretty busy. BUT, 1 mile by 2 miles is a large fishing area  See ya on the water...


----------

